# 사이한 기운



## fillertombay

I'm not used to 사이 being used as a verb, so this makes no sense to me. Does it have to do with mixed feeling perhaps?

Thanks!


----------



## Kross

I don't follow you. I think I haven't heard about 사이하다 as a verb. Can you explain about it more?


----------



## fillertombay

Kross said:


> I don't follow you. I think I haven't heard about 사이하다 as a verb. Can you explain about it more?



Well unfortunately I don't understand it myself, so that's why I'm asking here. 

I see this in the phrase 사이한 기운이로군. Not much context to go off of that would help...


----------



## Kross

I guess you are asking about 쌔한 기운. I am not sure about whether the spelling is correct because there is no such word in the Korean dictionary. But young people here use it that way. Anyway, that expression can be used when you cannot explain why, but you somehow feel something bad will happen soon. It's like a gut feeling in the negative way.


----------



## yonh

Probably 싸하다 is what you're looking for.


----------

